# Breathing heavily, no sign of disease!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

King Dedede seems to be running into lots of problems lately... His breathing is heavy and I have NO idea what's happening. I've checked his gills and they don't seem hurt or inflamed... I just did a water change yesterday. I'm sure it's not temperature shock because when I did the water change, the water was the same temperature as the tank. It seems to be getting worse each time. My tank's temperature is currently at 79 degrees Fahrenheit. He is also lying down but not tipping, he looks as if he is about to pass out or something... I have no idea what's happening whatsoever... can someone please help me? I'm not so sure my betta'll make it! :-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone...? please??


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

there's a small lump I spotted on a place near his tail. now can someone help me? pleeeease?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

did you forget the conditioner


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> did you forget the conditioner


No. No, I did not forget conditioner


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard to say what is wrong, what I would recommend at this point-Lower the water level, cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to retain heat/humidity for the labyrinth organ-If you have a tannin source of either IAL or dried Oak leaf-add this to his tank. Keep him in a dim lit quiet location for now. Don't make any 100% water changes for awhile-only 25-50% with like temp, properly dechlorinated water-leaving him in the tank for the water changes.

Good luck...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Is he able to swim to the surface ok? Can you get a picture of the lump? (Is it just a bump, or more like an open sore?) Is he lying flat on his side, or more tilted like with his head or tail down?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Its hard to say what is wrong, what I would recommend at this point-Lower the water level, cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to retain heat/humidity for the labyrinth organ-If you have a tannin source of either IAL or dried Oak leaf-add this to his tank. Keep him in a dim lit quiet location for now. Don't make any 100% water changes for awhile-only 25-50% with like temp, properly dechlorinated water-leaving him in the tank for the water changes.
> 
> Good luck...


okay.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Is he able to swim to the surface ok? Can you get a picture of the lump? (Is it just a bump, or more like an open sore?) Is he lying flat on his side, or more tilted like with his head or tail down?


he rushes to the surface like there's a threat down at the bottom of the tank. and the bump is just a small bump and it's black and not very visible because my betta's body is... black? his body is supposed to be royal blue. also, the lying is with the tilted like with head and tail down.

UPDATE:

I feel so guilty, he's laying down more than ever and breathing is becoming heavier... I'm not even sure if he'll make it or not.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

DeDe is the one who was injured before right? It may take weeks for him to fully recover.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> DeDe is the one who was injured before right? It may take weeks for him to fully recover.


yes. and he was only hit on the stomach and head. and he wasn't breathing heavily before.... now he is...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

photos of what he looks like now










pretty worried...










I couldn't get the lump, I'm sorry...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with lowering the water level. Has anything environmental changes? Rocks, plants, etc?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I agree with lowering the water level. Has anything environmental changes? Rocks, plants, etc?


my parents are all like "no, he's fine, leave him be!" and they saw him lying down like the pics but they won't allow me to lower the water level . also, no, there weren't any environmental changes.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What if you showed them this thread?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> What if you showed them this thread?


Little Leaf has a long history of her parents not allowing her to help her pets. I'm shocked that the fish are still alive.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Your parents won't help but we sure will try to! Do you have any way of getting Indian almond leaves? Claim it's beneficial to betta fish (as really it is). It may make him for comfy. Make sure to keep his water clean.

He will be going through some tough time these next few weeks, as like a person who has suffered damage they need to be able to have time to fix the damage and making it bearable. He will take turns for the worse, and we will try our best for you.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If she can't get Indian almond leaves, would oak leaves work?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I used oak leaves and his breathing went back to normal, but he still has that small lump... hmmm


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Little Leaf has a long history of her parents not allowing her to help her pets. I'm shocked that the fish are still alive.


and I'm shocked that*my parents won't help with my fish but will help a dog!?*

(my parents are allowing me to get a dog and they won't help my fish. my parents are fish-ist!! I might give up with the dog idea)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay about the oak leaves helping!  Could the lump be a bruise from his previous injuries? Does it look any different today than it did yesterday?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Yay about the oak leaves helping!  Could the lump be a bruise from his previous injuries? Does it look any different today than it did yesterday?


 King Dedede never got slapped on the tail or near the tail. I just noticed it today. it's black and tumor-like but small


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> I might give up with the dog idea


good


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> good



but the bad part about my parents is that they will care for a dog but not a fish  SPECIES-IST!!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

darn it! my parents removed the oak leaves and now King Dedede is breathing heavily again! I'm gonna go and bang my head on the wall. I'm so frustrated right now...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Do not bring a dog into that situation. Personally I say wait for a few years before getting a dog. Doesn't sound like the parents care enough - and that won't be fair to you to take care of the pets and they don't. They might, but should that be risked?

Oak leaves are a good substitute.  good job! Keep using them for a week or so... Wean him off slowly. No need to send him into shock


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel guilty.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I feel guilty.


Don't feel guilty. You're doing everything you can to help him. You're doing an *excellent* job of caring for him. 

As for the oak leaves, it's OK. They release things into the water that are good for him -- and those things will still be in the water even after the leaves are removed. 

Yes, it would be good it the leaves stayed in, because they'd release MORE of the 'good stuff,' but if they were in the water awhile, hopefully, there will be some beneficial substances in there now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Don't feel guilty. You're doing everything you can to help him. You're doing an *excellent* job of caring for him.
> 
> As for the oak leaves, it's OK. They release things into the water that are good for him -- and those things will still be in the water even after the leaves are removed.
> 
> Yes, it would be good it the leaves stayed in, because they'd release MORE of the 'good stuff,' but if they were in the water awhile, hopefully, there will be some beneficial substances in there now.


But since my parents won't help with my fish, I feel like a fish killer... I don't think I really deserve a betta or any kind of fish, really. I don't even think I'd be good with having any animal...


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Your parents are fish killers. It's not your fault. I'm sorry they won't let you take care of your fish.. I wonder why? I think you deserve a fish, but maybe wait to get a pet until you're old enough to be able to take care of it on your own and not have to rely on your parents.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> But since my parents won't help with my fish, I feel like a fish killer... I don't think I really deserve a betta or any kind of fish, really. I don't even think I'd be good with having any animal...


Or maybe *you* are good with animals.... but your *parents* aren't.

So maybe *you* deserve a betta.... but your *parents* don't.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Or maybe *you* are good with animals.... but your *parents* aren't.
> 
> So maybe *you* deserve a betta.... but your *parents* don't.


they barely believe every word about bettas I say! I say "this betta is sick" and my parents say "no, it's not". what do they know about betta fish care anyway? :-?... 

they will care more about a child than a fish or any type of animal, really. and they don't allow me to donate money or anything to animals. Don't animals need a chance too?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You do deserve this betta. If YOU were bad with fish he would have been dead before Justin did that. If you were bad with fish, he wouldn't have lasted this long after Justin did that. You've got brains and you use them ;-) (plus you're young and have common sense) I will still say don't get a dog just yet. If he gets a broken leg, or just needs his shots... What if your parents say no?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> You do deserve this betta. If YOU were bad with fish he would have been dead before Justin did that. If you were bad with fish, he wouldn't have lasted this long after Justin did that. You've got brains and you use them ;-) (plus you're young and have common sense) I will still say don't get a dog just yet. If he gets a broken leg, or just needs his shots... What if your parents say no?


oh.

well surprisingly, my parents will actually help me care for a dog, just not my fish... and that also shocked me a little... but my parents are still thinking about it... :-? <hmm)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Many people see fish as nothing more than disposable things. I feel people have forgotten to see the beauty in the little things - and the little animals!! I might be old fashioned with that, but I have gotten many people to realize fish aren't just to be thrown away. It's too bad your parents won't see it through your eyes!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*"Can't they see? Fish are BEAUTIFUL!"*



Sena Hansler said:


> Many people see fish as nothing more than disposable things. I feel people have forgotten to see the beauty in the little things - and the little animals!! I might be old fashioned with that, but I have gotten many people to realize fish aren't just to be thrown away. It's too bad your parents won't see it through your eyes!


Why can't people care about these little squirts? If King Dedede ever dies, I'm not too sure I can bury him properly because of my parents thinking fish are junk. When I first got King Dedede, my family put him in a vase... I researched about betta fish and then stumbled onto this site. they barely helped me for my betta, I told my parents that my betta needs a heater. but did they listen? nooooo, they ignored me!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If he does die, don't blame yourself. You have done amazingly good. I would hold off getting another fish (I know how hard it is not to have fish) until you are a bit older and your parents *hopefully* start listening.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> If he does die, don't blame yourself. You have done amazingly good. I would hold off getting another fish (I know how hard it is not to have fish) until you are a bit older and your parents *hopefully* start listening.


My parents actually bought King Dedede for themselves, then, one day, I was suddenly forced to take care of King Dedede.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. That isn't mature of them at all!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow. That isn't mature of them at all!


I know, right! and they don't let me get meds for my betta when he gets sick. thankfully, King Dedede has only been sick with fin rot once. No other diseases!! 

(ps. I'm listening to gangnam style )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if you had a small job (kids usually walk dogs, shovel sidewalks, babysit, etc) could you get the needed meds and extra items yourself? Or would they still stop that too?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, if you had a small job (kids usually walk dogs, shovel sidewalks, babysit, etc) could you get the needed meds and extra items yourself? Or would they still stop that too?


they allow me to get small jobs. but I can't really find any small jobs. if burning yourself with tea was a small job, I would be signing up to do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What's in your area? You could write down a list of things you could do, then cross them off if they are nowhere to be found in your area  I did dog walking when I was 11. And there were only 5 people nearby that had dogs. (Only three I worked for)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> What's in your area? You could write down a list of things you could do, then cross them off if they are nowhere to be found in your area  I did dog walking when I was 11. And there were only 5 people nearby that had dogs. (Only three I worked for)


well, I know lots of people that have dogs in my apt. and maybe I'll ask them or something?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a start 
How's DeDe doing?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> That's a start
> How's DeDe doing?


better.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad to hear he's doing better today!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Dedede is better today.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

The reason King Dedede is better is because of all your support! Thank you everyone!


----------

